# 5th time's a charm!



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 16, 2009)

Well. 

I figured I would share my good news with everyone.
On sunday I rescued a little dog. She is almost 2 years old, she's been through 4 different homes, I'm her 5th and last! She's a sweet little dog, but has been badly abused, she is very head shy and very timid. She's terrified of every noise and sudden movement. Today was day 3 with her and we're making progress, she will actually come to me now with her ears up and tail wagging (this is a huge step for her!) 

I discovered she loves carrots! So I've been making a carrot snack for both of us when I get home from work.
She was in horrible condition when I got her, her eyes were crusted all around, ears were full of hair on the inside and covered with smelly wax, her paws have cuts on them and the bottoms of her paws are all dry and cracked, her teeth and gums are terrible and her coat was all matted and greasy. So I gave her eyes a good cleaning, brushed her teeth, cleaned her ears, gave her a nice warm bath and put some doggie paw cream on all her paws.

She's going to be looking like new in no time!! 
PS. Her name is Olive!


----------



## Domo (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: 5th times a charm!*

Aww what a cutie. Love the name!


----------



## Andy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: 5th times a charm!*

She is really cute. I'm glad you two found each other.

When I was in Niagra Falls we talked to this couple who had rescued 4 dogs from a puppy mill, I am not going to say everything on how badly they were treated, reading poor Olives story and thinking of these stories makes me tear up right now. One of the dogs could no longer walk anyway, and out of the 4, you wouldn't even know 3 were ever in that situation, and the other one was good with it's owners but afraid of males. If I could rescue all animals (lol a tad excessive) I would in a second.

Good on ya, Eye Stigmata:goodjob:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: 5th times a charm!*

Aw, how adorable. That is wonderful that you did that.


----------



## Banned (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: 5th times a charm!*

She's cute, Eye Stigmata.  Is she your first dog?


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: 5th times a charm!*

Thanks for all the nice comments!!

STP - I agree...and I would rescue them all too if I could! But being a good guardian for one is better than none!

Nope, Olive is not my first dog, I had two golden retrievers, and also a Labradoodle, the Labradoodle lives in Calgary with my mom, she was too attached to let me take him with me to Ontario.


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: 5th times a charm!*

I wonder why she was given up so many times.  That's awfully sad for such a cute little pup.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

She must be olive 6 inches high... you could probably use her as a furniture duster...


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe she's actually a reindeer.

(Get it?  "Olive" the other reindeer...)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2009)

Santa's Little Helper! :homer: :marge: :bart: :lisa: :maggie:


----------



## Andy (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: 5th times a charm!*



Eye Stigmata said:


> STP - I agree...and I would rescue them all too if I could! But being a good guardian for one is better than none!



Absolutely, I bet she will warm up to you fairly quick since you have already taken care of her physical. I'm happy that she found her way into your home. :friends:


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: 5th times a charm!*

That is wonderful news  Olive is lucky to have such a kind owner now soon she will forget about the past abuse.  Olive is very cute and cuddly.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys!

She's no one's little helper! and that includes reindeer! This little pup deserves nothing but pampering after what she's been through! If anything *I'm* her little helper! 
Feed...Walk...Brush...Pat...Throw ball for...Give treats to...Yep! sounds like I'm doing all the work!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

